# I got a.. Turtle!!!



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

So later today, i'm getting a abandoned Red Eared Slider for free that my boy got from these two SEXY serbian chicks.. basically they had the lil guy and i guess they stop taking care of him. So i just set up a 25g aqaurium i had on the side for the meantime until i get something bigger to put him in.. got a uv bulb and a filter set up so he'll be happier now. hes about 4 inches big and was stuck in a 10g.. gonna post pics of him when i get him home


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool that you're doing a rescue.







So many RES are mistreated and lead horrible, pathetic lives.

The 25 gal definitely sounds better than what he currently has. And I'm sure he'll really dig the extra space. Good to hear that you've got a bulb for him. Is this one that provides uvb light or just uva? You definitely need one that does uvb.

For his basking spot... try and fill the tank with as much water as possible and have a floating turtle dock or something for basking. RES are swimmers and love the water. But you also don't want the level so high he can climb out, haha.

Good luck and definitely post pics and updates!


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Mettle said:


> Very cool that you're doing a rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea hes really happy now, does alot of swimming.. well all i have in my closet are uva and uvb bulbs.. and some heat bulbs. They're were left over from when i use to own my Igaunas but good thing i still kept the equipment.. i also have a heat rock but i figured i'd most likely burn the guy so not gonna put it in there.I'm happy with him and hes gonna go into a 50g that my friend is giving to me in a few weeks..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If the bulbs are old and were used a while then they no longer emit uvb. Uvb bulbs tend to have a 6 month lifespan or so. So you want to change those regularly. And definitely don't use a heat rock. Heat rocks should never be used PERIOD. Besides, turtles are baskers and not like snakes who benefit from belly heat.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool...I had Diamond Back terps...
Anyway, give it swimming space..feed it OUT OF THAT TANK...damn they are messy eaters.
Get good filters and a good spot for him/her to bask.

Good luck and look forward to the pics.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

well here she is.. it is a female.. sorry took to long, there was something wrong with my connection..

yea well next week i just found out my friend is actually getting me a Florida red bellied as well for free from a Turtle breeder. its a male and on top of that i'm getting a 90g octagon tank with stand for free.. thats gonna be their new home.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice turtles,Ive found that its easier to keep them in a large Rubbermaid than a tank . Easier to clean.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Is that sand in the bottom of the tank?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

yes it is.. its the smooth sand made especially for turtles.. i used it so they have a shallow side to swim and could walk over to the other side to bask on the rocks.. they had a hard time getting on the rocks before so i added the sand i bought and now everything is fine.. and incase they ingest any its comes out smoothly..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I would suggest bare bottom and getting a floating turtle dock for them to bask on... something like this:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...fm?pcatid=11289

I used it for my turtles and it's great.

The problem with sand is that it is a real magnet for crud and it will likely absorb a lot of the waste that the turtles produce. I would recommend ditching it. I always found it easier with bare bottom to keep things clean.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

really? in that case i'll remove the sand and use it for a aquarium.. i saw the turtle dock at the store so i'll be picking those up for sure, thanks


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

hate to be a party pooper but you will need at least a 220 if your foing to keep those two turtles in the same tank. They get HUGE! But the 90 should last long enough for you to get the proper funds to get a larger tank.

Nice turtle though!

I want to see pics of those two sexy chicks you mentioned...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

in my opinion i dont think 2 red eared sliders will need a a 220gal tank ... the octagon shape might restrict them when they are full grown and you might want to consider switching up for a rectangler tank but it all depends on its dementions. i have a pair not fully grown yet they should get a little bigger, they are 8 years old now and dont think they will ever need a 220gal tank.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

dark FrOsT said:


> in my opinion i dont think 2 red eared sliders will need a a 220gal tank ... the octagon shape might restrict them when they are full grown and you might want to consider switching up for a rectangler tank but it all depends on its dementions. i have a pair not fully grown yet they should get a little bigger, they are 8 years old now and dont think they will ever need a 220gal tank.


How big do sliders get? I say get 6 more of them and put them in like a 400gal tank.

That would be sweet


----------



## Kraz (Nov 11, 2006)

If you want care sheets or any kind of information on sliders, or any other kind of turtles, I highly suggest you visit HERE.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Kraz said:


> If you want care sheets or any kind of information on sliders, or any other kind of turtles, I highly suggest you visit HERE.


much appreciated


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i had no clue those things got so large.
i dont keep turtles, but i would agree that the sand would soak up the waste from the turtle, and for sure you need the basking spot, that i do know about keeping turtles


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

dark FrOsT said:


> in my opinion i dont think 2 red eared sliders will need a a 220gal tank ... the octagon shape might restrict them when they are full grown and you might want to consider switching up for a rectangler tank but it all depends on its dementions. i have a pair not fully grown yet they should get a little bigger, they are 8 years old now and dont think they will ever need a 220gal tank.


Do you have males or females? Males stay tiny so to speak but females are massive here are some caresheets:

Red belly:
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/cs-flredbelly.htm

RES:
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/care..._ear_slider.htm


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The general rule of thumb used to be 10 gallons per inch of turtle when it came to things like sliders, painteds, etc.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

Omnius said:


> in my opinion i dont think 2 red eared sliders will need a a 220gal tank ... the octagon shape might restrict them when they are full grown and you might want to consider switching up for a rectangler tank but it all depends on its dementions. i have a pair not fully grown yet they should get a little bigger, they are 8 years old now and dont think they will ever need a 220gal tank.


Do you have males or females? Males stay tiny so to speak but females are massive here are some caresheets:

Red belly:
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/cs-flredbelly.htm

RES:
http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/care..._ear_slider.htm
[/quote]

I have a Pair


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm actually doing just that. putting a little res in a 20long with sand. I know its going to be harder to keep clean, so its only gonna be while hes small. Once he turns into a pooping machine I'll be going bare bottom for sure.

I'll post it if I can get the camera to work. I'm waiting for the crap to settle right now.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Is their any type of turtle that stays small and can reside in smaller tanks?


----------



## Kraz (Nov 11, 2006)

Stinkpot Musks only get about 4-5 inches max.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ TY thats awesome, people should look into those instead of silders


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Loggerhead musks are really cool too.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Please post some pics of the Serbian chicks. Thanks.


----------

